# honda outboard motor problems



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

my friend has a 2006 honda 4 stroke 50 hp and we took it out today..we ran it out and it would start and everything but it wont go fast..it only goes about 10 mph at 40 rpm..it should be going faster and we checked the water pump and everything looks good..we think its the lower unit but please any help apperciated..thanks

thanks 
Ryan


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Ryan,*

tell us more. How long has it been sitting since it was last used? Does the gasoline have ethanol in it? Does your friend use a stabilizer in the gasoline? Does your friend have a fuel/water separator and has it been upgraded to a 10 micron filter? Has your friend checked his lower unit grease to make sure it is full and does not have water in it? If you can answer these questions maybe someone can help you.:wink:


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

No he dosent use stabilizer and he uses regular unleaded gas for his motor..we checked the lower unit and no water in it.. He doesn't know what that micron Filter is?? Let me know what's wrong..


Thanks again
Ryan


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Impossible to diagnose with that little of info. But I do know those Honda 4 strokes are notorious for carburetor problems, especially if they sit up for any amount of time. They almost have to be run every week, or they'll get gunked up.


----------



## POP "N" CORK (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a 40 horse honda 2006 and had about the same problem. Mine would do the opposite though, It would run good wide open but starting out it sputtered and died on me several times. I took it to tropical marine in marble falls texas and they overhual my carb. Took it out to the lake and BAMM, same thing. Took it back to them on a saturday and surprisingly they were there. The owner and his son worked on it they found out that it was the computer in the motor. It has a 5 year warranty on the computer (Brain). I would recommend trying that at your local Honda dealership. Kudos to George and Rick


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Almost all gas in Texas has 10% ethanol. A 10 micron fuel/water seperator should be installed. Your problem is almost definitely dirty carbs, old gas, ethanol that ate away the lining of your fuewl lines (get alcohol resistant line). Need to ONLY clean carbs, no kit required, clean tank with acetone, change fuel line and install filter in-line. Then go fish!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

southbay said:


> Almost all gas in Texas has 10% ethanol. A 10 micron fuel/water seperator should be installed. Your problem is almost definitely dirty carbs, old gas, ethanol that ate away the lining of your fuewl lines (get alcohol resistant line). Need to ONLY clean carbs, no kit required, clean tank with acetone, change fuel line and install filter in-line. Then go fish!


X2 - my Mercury 125 has been bulletproof until just recently it started running terribly. Long story short, bad fuel lines and the carbs were trashed. Took $160 to figure out it wasn't plugs or a coil and then another $500 for the tune up. Hear it runs like a top now (recently sold)


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Probably not it but worth checking if the prop spun a hub.

Especially if the motor sound normal while running.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

999 said:


> Probably not it but worth checking if the prop spun a hub.
> 
> Especially if the motor sound normal while running.


Thats my guess assuming he meant 4000 rpms, not 40


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Either clogged carbs, spun a prop, or bad computer. I would check the hub first then get the carbs cleaned. Also check the spark plugs and make sure they are still good.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

southbay said:


> Almost all gas in Texas has 10% ethanol. A 10 micron fuel/water seperator should be installed. Your problem is almost definitely dirty carbs, old gas, ethanol that ate away the lining of your fuewl lines (get alcohol resistant line). Need to ONLY clean carbs, no kit required, clean tank with acetone, change fuel line and install filter in-line. Then go fish!


I knew I forgot something. Also, have your prop checked to make sure it's not spun. 10mph at 4,000 rpms kinda sounds like that too. Good luck.


----------

